# Barbizon Australia has apparently ceased trading is the US company still going



## David Ashton (Nov 20, 2019)

Just wondering if it's a local problem?


----------



## SteveB (Nov 20, 2019)

That would be a bad thing, to lose the US company as well.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 20, 2019)

Both Sydney and Melbourne are listed on the "Where we are" page.




Barbizon Lighting Company

Barbizon Lighting sells and installs Lighting, Rigging and Accessories, for Theater, Film, Television, Churches, Museums, Themed-Environments, and Architecture



www.barbizon.com




Sydney shows a map location and contact names and numbers.




Barbizon Lighting Company

Barbizon Lighting sells and installs Lighting, Rigging and Accessories, for Theater, Film, Television, Churches, Museums, Themed-Environments, and Architecture



www.barbizon.com




Melbourne only has a phone number, no map, no contact info. 
Nothing on the news page about this. 
The Barbizon Australia webpage is still up with no notice of closure.







Barbizon Lighting Australia

Barbizon Lighting Australia is the Australian distributor, integrator, and installer of lighting equipment and accessories for the Performing Arts, Themed Environments, Live Productions, Film and Television.



www.barbizon.com.au




Hopefully someone from Barbizon can clarify this.


----------



## Tneis (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello - Here is the official statement from Barbizon Lighting.

Barbizon Lighting Company’s Australia office, with headquarters in Sydney, has decided to close its doors. We want to thank our loyal Australian customers and business partners, and it has been our privilege to serve and collaborate with you over the years. The Barbizon Lighting Company’s U.S. and London based operations continue to thrive as the leading provider of turn-key Entertainment Lighting and world-class Systems Integration for our customers. The decision to close the Australian office bolsters those resources in our U.S. and European operations.

The Barbizon Lighting Company is an employee-owned company that proudly serves the entire United States and Europe with physical office locations in Atlanta, Boston, Charlotte, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, London, Miramar / Miami, New York, Orlando, Phoenix, and Washington D.C. 

Should you have any questions or concerns, please contact Tobin Neis, Director of Marketing at [email protected].


----------



## Amiers (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah it would suck if we lost our Phoenix branch as we use Barbizon for a lot of our expendables. Glad to hear the US branches aren’t going anywhere.


----------

